# Palomino with dark marking on shoulder



## FabioandFreddy (9 September 2011)

Not really sure which section to put this in? Think breeding is the closest! 

I have a Palomino gelding with a really dark marking that runs down one shoulder and leg. He has no other markings. I've been looking online just out of interest really to try and find other pally's that have it and have found none! I can find ones with odd spots of dark but nothing like this. Just wondered if anyone knew a bit more about the colouring, if it has a name (like duns having primitive markings) and does anyone else have an unusually marked Palomino to prove he isn't a one off!!


----------



## Aidey (9 September 2011)

Sorry cant help but just have to say what a snazzy bridle in the second pic, ive never seen a noseband like that before, its lovely 

Also stunning boy, those colours dont half suit him dont they


----------



## FabioandFreddy (9 September 2011)

Thanks Aidey!  He is rather a handsome chap! 

They sell the bridles on ebay, can't remember the saddlery name but they come up if you type in 'croc bridle'!


----------



## Enfys (9 September 2011)

I would suspect that your boy is displaying some sooty colouring.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Palomino

_[The presence of the sooty gene may result in a palomino having darker hairs in the mane, tail and coat. ]_

Photo taken from here: http://www.ultimatehorsesite.com/colors/palomino.html


----------



## Sandylou (9 September 2011)

No help either I'm afraid but your boy is gorgeous!!!  I miss my old pally, rest his soul x


----------



## Aidey (9 September 2011)

Enfys would you say my mare had sooty aswel? She goes rather dark on her back end.













FabioandMiro - sorry for invading your thread!


----------



## Enfys (9 September 2011)

Aidey, Hi, 

Your girl looks similar in shading to that stock photo, very pretty, and I love her dapples. Yes I would say she was, I'm no colour expert though, just have a bit of a thing about Paints and Palominos because I seem to have a lot of those in my paddocks.

There is such a huge variety of shades of palomino now, when I was a kid they were yellow with white manes and tails and that was that!  I have one that looks like a palomino, is registered as a palomino, but is, in fact, a dunalino.

The one on the left is a palomino, the one on the right is a dunalino.


----------



## Laura1812 (9 September 2011)

I thought they were called smut marks - can get the same in chestnuts - no idea on the colour genetics though


----------



## whisp&willow (9 September 2011)

Enfys:  whats the difference between them???!!!!

fabioandmiro:  all i have to offer is-  what a stunning horse you have!  

Aidey:  beautiful mare also!

love palominos.  xx


----------



## Meowy Catkin (9 September 2011)

The dunalino has darker legs, also I'm sure that in other photos that I've seen of him, he also has a dorsal stripe.


----------



## Enfys (10 September 2011)

Palomino v dunalino. Zeus is just your bog standard yellow. As Faracat says, Juno has a dorsal stripe and leg barring.


----------



## hobo (10 September 2011)

LOL I have just found out what colour the horse I bred in 1981 was thanks enfys he was a dunalino. I took him to a show as a baby and the judge said what colour is that and I never knew!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (10 September 2011)

What a beautiful metallic sheen Zeus has!


----------



## friskimagic (11 September 2011)

M pally has loads dark patches and shading all over and she is a sooty pally


----------



## cruiseline (11 September 2011)

I think the colour running down your horses shoulder and leg are what is described as blood marks. The dilute gene has made them slightly lighter than you would normally see on a none dilute horse, but because of their location and appearance, I think that is what they are.


----------



## angrovestud (11 September 2011)

Thats what I was thinkng Criuiseline, but didnt like to say as I dont dont know a lot about sooty so didnt comment but pleased you have said you think its sooty


----------



## Meowy Catkin (11 September 2011)

I had thought (happy to be corrected if I'm totally wrong  ) that blood marks related to greys only.


----------



## cruiseline (11 September 2011)

angrovestud said:



			Thats what I was thinkng Criuiseline, but didnt like to say as I dont dont know a lot about sooty so didnt comment but pleased you have said you think its sooty
		
Click to expand...

I am sure you meant to put a 'don't' in that last sentence 

The reason I don't think it is sooty is because it is not an equal distribution of sootiness. My stallion goes sootier around his neck and shoulders in the winter, but it is even on both sides. As this horse's mark is only down one shoulder and one foreleg, realistically it has to be some kind of blood mark.


----------



## cruiseline (11 September 2011)

Faracat said:



			I had thought (happy to be corrected if I'm totally wrong  ) that blood marks related to greys only.
		
Click to expand...

You can get blood markings on none greys too, but it is on the greys that you can see it more prominently as their base colour fades, the blood mark sounds out more.


----------



## TarrSteps (11 September 2011)

I don't think the "bloody shoulder" is specifically related to greys (and coloured horses), more that it's only visible on horses with a light body colour.  You occaisionaly see chestnuts and light bays with darker markings but they're usually just a variation on the base coat so not very noticable.


----------



## Enfys (12 September 2011)

cruiseline said:



			I think the colour running down your horses shoulder and leg are what is described as blood marks. The dilute gene has made them slightly lighter than you would normally see on a none dilute horse, but because of their location and appearance, I think that is what they are. 






Click to expand...

Lynaire, is this one of your horses? Was this horse bay before he greyed out, just curious? It is a very eyecatching marking, and yes, I do think you (and others) are bang on with the bloody shoulder marking.


----------



## Sportznight (12 September 2011)

Enfys said:



			Lynaire, is this one of your horses? Was this horse bay before he greyed out, just curious? It is a very eyecatching marking, and yes, I do think you (and others) are bang on with the bloody shoulder marking.
		
Click to expand...

I assume that the horse is an American bred TB, as the photograph was taken at Keeneland, Lexington, Kentucky, USA


----------



## Enfys (12 September 2011)

Sportznight said:



			I assume that the horse is an American bred TB, as the photograph was taken at Keeneland, Lexington, Kentucky, USA 

Click to expand...

Ah, there we go then, thanks SN
 Just for once I didn't bother to do the properties thing on the photo, which would have saved me asking the question.


----------



## Sportznight (12 September 2011)

Enfys said:



			Ah, there we go then, thanks SN
 Just for once I didn't bother to do the properties thing on the photo, which would have saved me asking the question.
		
Click to expand...

Would it?  I didn't check, I just recognised it


----------



## FabioandFreddy (12 September 2011)

Thank you CL! That does look more like his marking and i'd never heard of that before! I was unconvinced he had sooty marks as just didn't appear the same as the horses pics i've seen with the sootyness in them.

Off to google blood marks on horses now!!!


----------



## FabioandFreddy (12 September 2011)

Ok, now unsure again!!! Have had a read on this: http://vichorse.com/forum/index.php...=7da6d6f6e6164dad489bc68121e0580b#msg_1833283
and it says that only greys can have a blood mark, any other colour then its just big Bend-Or spots?! But his marking definitely doesn't look like Bend-Or spots to me!!


----------



## TarrSteps (12 September 2011)

But that is just one person saying it can't be, with no genetic proof or even a second opinion.  There is also someone on there saying only Arabs can have a "bloody shoulder" which is patently untrue.

The dangers of using the internet . . .


----------



## angrovestud (12 September 2011)

cruiseline said:



			I am sure you meant to put a 'don't' in that last sentence 

The reason I don't think it is sooty is because it is not an equal distribution of sootiness. My stallion goes sootier around his neck and shoulders in the winter, but it is even on both sides. As this horse's mark is only down one shoulder and one foreleg, realistically it has to be some kind of blood mark.
		
Click to expand...

Thats sort of funny except I am so dyslexicly not sure what you have done and what it means but I am sure If I was not dyslexic I would understand,


----------

